# مكالمات تليفون " الحكم ليك "



## abokaf2020 (4 فبراير 2011)

*قبل ما ابداء الموضوع انا لا مع ولا ضد حد انا واحدة مصرية حالي وحال اهلي واقف بقاله 10 ايام 
كالعادة زي وزي معظم الشعب المصري البسيط مش واريا حاجة بقالي 10 ايام غير اني بتفرج علي التليفزيون واسمع اخبار لفت نظري شويه مدخلات للناس*​
*مكالمة 1 معانا فلان الفلاني من ( س )
مساء الخير عليكم انا واحده قعدة في بيتي خايفة انا وولادي وبسمع بره ضرب نار وتخبيط وصويت في السوارع ومش عارفة اعمل ايه الحقوني .

مكالمة 2 معانا سيادة جناب المسئول المحترم المبجل فلان 
انا باشكر شباب 25 يناير وبقول ان مصر في شباب ورجاله قادرين يعملوا ليهم كلمة وطول عمرها مصر مليانة رجاله .

مكالمة 3 معانا استاذ (فلان ) من ( ص ) 
السلام عليكم انا بقول لك شاب قاعد في ميدان التحرير لو سمحت قوم روح عايزين نحس بالامان تاني عايزين نروح اشغالنا عايزين الحيرة ترجع لمصر 

بعد كام يوم نفس البرامج ونفس الكلام والحال هو الحال ما بين مؤيد ومعارض وبرضه مكالمات التليون شغاله 

مكاملة 4 معانا استاذ (فلان ) من ( ص )
انا عايز اقول ان اللي في التحرير دول ما يعرفوش ربنا حرام عليهم دول عملاء دول خونة كل واحد فيهم قاعد بياخد فلوس وباخد جبة ومش حاسين باللي في البيوت حران عليهم ربنا يسامحهم احنا تعبنا 

مكالمة 5 معانا استاذ (فلان ) من ( ص )
انا شاب من اللي كنت في المظاهرات وعايز اقول ان مش ده اللي كنا طالعين عشانة يوم 25 / 1 احنا كنا خارجين في مسيرة سلمية سلمية لكن الاخوان وحزب الله هما اللي طلعوا حرقوا وورلعوا وضربوا وانا عندي المستندات ومستعد اجيلكم اوريهالكم وانتوا احكموا .

مكالمة 6 ومعانا دلوقتي ناشطة سياية من شباب 25  
( بتعيط ) مساء الخير انا عايزة اقولكم ان مصر مستشهلش كده واحنا مش عايزين كده والرئيس عمل تغيرات بجد وانا واحد عايزة اقول ان خدت دورات تدريبة علي ايد اجانب وصهاينة وناس من قطر هما كانوا بيعلمونا ازاي نعمل انقلاب وازاي وازاي وانا عندي مستندات 

مكالمة 7 ومعانا شاب من شباب التحرير 
( صوت عالي ) احنا شباب واعي ورجاله احنا عالم متحضرين مالناش دعوة باللي بيحصل احنا اللي قمنا بالثورة احنا مش مسيسين احنا مش بنقبض من حد ومش هنمشي ولا هنتفاوض غير لما مبارك يمشي احنا لينا مطالب احنا معتصمين .

مكالمة 8 ومعانا شاب تاني من شباب التحرير
انا كنت معاهم وكنت معتصم بعد ما سمعت كلام الريس المحترم حسيت انه ابويا وانه حنين عليا وحسيت بالتغير وفعلا روحت البيت وانا بناشد صاحبي اللي في التحرير ادوا فرصه للحكومة .

وتستمر وتستمر المكالمات ما بين استغاثة ودفاع وهجوم ومؤيد ومعاض من الراجل البسيط والست الغلبانة اللي في البيت اللي خايفة علي بيتها وعيالها وسياسي فاهم ومع النظام وسياسي فاهم وضد النظام وسياسي ملوش في البطيخ وومصر بجد ومصري كلام وبس ( مصري من الكويت) وخد عندك بقي قنوات فضائية مصرية وجزيرة وعربية وحرة ومحور ودريم وحياة حتي بتوع الكرة بقت برامج سياسية كلة بيتكلم في السياسة وانا دماغي لفت اجيب القناة ديه اقتنع بتتوع المظاهرات اقلب القناة ديه العب بتوع المظاهرات اجيب القناة ديه اعشق مبارك اقلب علي القناة ديه اسب في مبارك مبقتش عارفة حاجة
 في شغل ولا مفيش
 في مبارك ولا مفيش
 في حكومة ولا مفيش 
في امان ولا مفيش
 في اكل ولا مفي
ش في حد مستفيد من اللي بيحصل ولا مفيش
 في حد بيتكلم بجد ولا مفيش
 في حد مهتم بمصر ولا مفيش 
في حد بيحب بمصر ولا مفيش 
كل اللي واثقة انه موجود ربنا وبس 
ماليش في السياسة وماليش في المظاهرات 
كان اخري اتكلم في حواث المسيحين 
بجد دماغي اتلخبطت ولفت ايه رايكم وياريت محدش يكلمني من وجهة نظر كبيرة ومجعلصه انا بتكلم من وجهة نظر الناس البسيطة اللي خايفة وعايزة التغير بس والحياة ماشية مش الحياة كلها في ميدان التحرير اللي بكرة يغيره اسمه* *( بميدان التحجير )*


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2011)

التغيير كان مطلوب ومهم وكنت معه قلبا وقالبا
لكن
الآن أصبح فى منتهى البواخه وقله الذوق
والمعيشه صعبه . الشوارع كلها بلطجيه
والغلاء ................. ولسه هنشوف


----------



## حمورابي (4 فبراير 2011)

*اتمنى ان يعود النظام الى الشارع المصري . 
ويكون الجميع بخير وسلامه . ​*


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

اقتباس : كل اللي واثقة انه موجود ربنا وبس 
هذا هو الكلام المفيد


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 فبراير 2011)

صورة التوقيع بتقول :
الكشح نجع حمادى عمرانية إسكندرية ... ألم تستكفوا بعد
تعليقى هو :
وهل الشيطان يشبع من الدماء !!!


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 فبراير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> صورة التوقيع بتقول :
> الكشح نجع حمادى عمرانية إسكندرية ... ألم تستكفوا بعد
> تعليقى هو :
> وهل الشيطان يشبع من الدماء !!!



صورة التوقيع كانت علي حادثة اسكندرية وبجد مش لقيت فرصة اغيرها 
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## ميرنا (4 فبراير 2011)

لا تعليق على اللى بيحصل بس من قلبى بصلى رئيس الجمهورية ميمشيش 
لو مش بجد هتخرب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

*



			( بميدان التحجير )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا تسميه صح جداا
وبكرة وبعده نغير المقولة الشهيرة (عمار يامصر)
وتكون (خراب يامصر )​*


----------



## كوك (4 فبراير 2011)

_*هو المسيح بينتقم  منهم  علشان الشهداء  *_

_*انت عالم  يارب  وعارف احنا عايزين ايه *_


_*انا حاسس انى فى خيال  انا اعد ومستنى المسيح وبس انا ولا عايز تغير ولا  *_

_*سياسة  *_

_*احنا  دوله  داخل  دوله*_

_*وربنا  يحمينا*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2011)

*بصي يا حبيبتي التغيير كان لازم ومن زمان مصر الايام دي فاقت وشبابها عمل حاجة وكلنا انبسطنا ان الفاسدين ظهرو وعارفناهم وهياخدو جزاءهم بس اللي بيحصل دلوقتي ده عبط الناس بجد عاملينها كأنها فسحة او هزار اهو رايح فين رايح المظاهرة ومش متخيلين ان في ناس متعلقة مصالحهم واشغالهم والحاجات اللي غليت .......... الخ طب لحد امتي هيفضلو كده مؤيدين ومعارضين والناس برضه متعطلة يا بنتي اللي غايظيني ان مبارك نفذ كل الكلام طب التظاهر ليه تاني مادام المطالب اتنفذت بجد حاجة تعصب وتحرق الدم *
*ربنا يرحمنا*
*ويكون معانا*
*وياريت مبارك فعلا مايمشيش*​


----------



## ميرنا (4 فبراير 2011)

10مليار خساير فى 9 يام وكل السياح رجعو بلادهم


----------



## Alexander.t (4 فبراير 2011)

*هحاول على اقد مقدر اقولك اللى انا فاهمه

البدايه طبعا معروفه يوم 25 يناير
اغلب من شاركو فى يوم 25 يناير كان شباب زيي زيهم
محدش ليه اجنده سياسيه بيلعب عليها
رد الفعل من الحكومه وقتها معروف ضرب وسحل وقنابل مسيله للدموع ورصاص حى ورصاص مطاطى
ازدادات المقاومه من الشباب ومعاها ازداد رد الفعل من الداخليه

حصل اتصال ساعتها من حسنى مبارك لوزير الداخليه حبيب العدلى
وحبيب العادلى قاله كل شىء تمام والامن مستتب وما الى ذلك (الكلام ده من ناس موثوق فيها)
عشان كده اتاخر ظهور الرئيس حسنى مبارك الى يوم الجمعه مساءاً وساعتها قال طلبت من الحكومه تقديم استقالتها
السبب الرئيسى لتأخر الرئيسى كان حبيب العادلى 
بعدها الشارع ابتدى يهدى شويه منتظر ومترقب الحكومه الجديده
وفعلا الحكومه الجديده كويسه جدا جدا جدا
وللعلم احمد شفيق بيكره حبيب العدلى لان فى منهم مشاكل قديمه وكبييره
نائب الرئيس لما اتعين ابتدى الاخوان يشتغلو
عشان كده مدقمهمش فرصه للسطو على الكرسى
فا لو فى تغير سلمى للحكم هيكون فى مرحله انتقاليه برئاسة النائب
وبكده ضاعت امال الاخوان والمعارضه فى نفس الوقت
ابتدت الاخوان تشتغل والمعارضه معاهم طبعاً جنباً الى جنب مع البرادعى وايمن نور وكل صفوف المعارضه والهدف الرئيسى لكل دول
هو كرسى السلطه
بنظره سريعه تلاقى كل دول دلوقتى متحالفين 
ولكن لو اعلن حسنى مبارك تنحيه عن السلطه
ستجدى كل هؤلاء الرعاع بينهشو فى بعض
بل ستصل الى اكثر من ذلك وهو ان كل حزب سينقسم على ذاته
والسبب انهم احزاب مفككه لا تجيد ولا تصلح لكرسى الرئاسه 
طبعا الوضع دلوقتى صعب جدا ان حسنى ينزل او يتنحى
لانه لو نزل او تنحى هيتم المطالبه بمحاكمة اسوه بالحكومه بتاعته
فحسنى صعب يتنحى لسببين من وجهة نظرى محاكمته وكمان الفوضى اللى هتعم البلد وساعتها البلد مش هتقوملها قومه ولا بعد 100 سنه*


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 فبراير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> 10مليار خساير فى 9 يام وكل السياح رجعو بلادهم



ولسه ولسه


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 فبراير 2011)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *هحاول على اقد مقدر اقولك اللى انا فاهمه
> 
> البدايه طبعا معروفه يوم 25 يناير
> اغلب من شاركو فى يوم 25 يناير كان شباب زيي زيهم
> ...



ده كلام جميل ومعظمنا عارف القصة ديه ليه بقي الحكومة متدخلش وتلم الاخوان اللي بيشعلوا الليله وتخرس البرادعي ونور وتولع حقوق الانسان هما مش هينفعونا لما تخرب اول بلد هتحب تاخد حته م التورتة امريكا وبجد لازم الموضوع يتاخد بشويه شده طالما الحوار منفعش واللي قبل الحوار نكمل معاه بس في صوت يقول اه مليون يقولوا لا صوت يقول اه مليون يقولوا لا هو عند وخلاص


----------



## twety (4 فبراير 2011)

*وانا كمان مليش فى السياسه ولا وجهات النظر الكبيرة
بكل بساطه الحقيقه
انا حاسه ان دى ناس هاصت فى الهيصه
خلاص مطالبهم اتحققت او اغلبها اتحقق
وحصل رد فعل كبير كمان مش صغير
يبقى كفايه بقى والامور ترجع تستقر تاااااانى
كفايه تخريب وتعطيل للمصالح
خلى الحياة ترجع تانى زى ما كانت 
والناس تقدر تنزل اللى ينزل شغله واللى يروح كنسته
وكده يعنى

ربنا يهدى النفوس
ميرسى ياقمر للموضوع شكرا لتعبك 
*


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يرحمنا بجد
طالبوا بالتغيير وتم فعلا
بس الناس اللى موجودة دى مش هاممها التغيير 
لو الرئيس اتنحى دلوقتى البلد هتخرب
ربنا يستر
*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 فبراير 2011)

twety قال:


> *وانا كمان مليش فى السياسه ولا وجهات النظر الكبيرة
> بكل بساطه الحقيقه
> انا حاسه ان دى ناس هاصت فى الهيصه
> خلاص مطالبهم اتحققت او اغلبها اتحقق
> ...



حلوة قوي هاصت في الهيصة في الجووووووووووون
وبجد راي جامد وهو ده كلام كل الناس البسيطة لا تقولي مثقف ولا حزبي


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ربنا يرحمنا بجد
> طالبوا بالتغيير وتم فعلا
> بس الناس اللى موجودة دى مش هاممها التغيير
> لو الرئيس اتنحى دلوقتى البلد هتخرب
> ...



ولو مبارك اتنحي هيطلعوا ب100 مطلب تاني وهيفضلوا مكانهم


----------



## just member (4 فبراير 2011)

اتمني ان يعود الهدوء والنظام مرة اخري
حتي علي الاقل منشان نشغر بالاطمئنان ولو بعض الشيئ


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> التغيير كان مطلوب ومهم وكنت معه قلبا وقالبا
> لكن
> الآن أصبح فى منتهى البواخه وقله الذوق
> والمعيشه صعبه . الشوارع كلها بلطجيه
> والغلاء ................. ولسه هنشوف





حمورابي قال:


> *اتمنى ان يعود النظام الى الشارع المصري .
> ويكون الجميع بخير وسلامه . ​*





fauzi قال:


> اقتباس : كل اللي واثقة انه موجود ربنا وبس
> هذا هو الكلام المفيد





سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> فعلا تسميه صح جداا
> وبكرة وبعده نغير المقولة الشهيرة (عمار يامصر)
> وتكون (خراب يامصر )​*





كوك قال:


> _*هو المسيح بينتقم  منهم  علشان الشهداء  *_
> 
> _*انت عالم  يارب  وعارف احنا عايزين ايه *_
> 
> ...





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بصي يا حبيبتي التغيير كان لازم ومن زمان مصر الايام دي فاقت وشبابها عمل حاجة وكلنا انبسطنا ان الفاسدين ظهرو وعارفناهم وهياخدو جزاءهم بس اللي بيحصل دلوقتي ده عبط الناس بجد عاملينها كأنها فسحة او هزار اهو رايح فين رايح المظاهرة ومش متخيلين ان في ناس متعلقة مصالحهم واشغالهم والحاجات اللي غليت .......... الخ طب لحد امتي هيفضلو كده مؤيدين ومعارضين والناس برضه متعطلة يا بنتي اللي غايظيني ان مبارك نفذ كل الكلام طب التظاهر ليه تاني مادام المطالب اتنفذت بجد حاجة تعصب وتحرق الدم *
> *ربنا يرحمنا*
> *ويكون معانا*
> *وياريت مبارك فعلا مايمشيش*​



بجد ردود كلها محترمة جدا جدا 
وياريت كلنا نتبع نفس الاسلوب 
شكرا كتير لكل اللي ردوا


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2011)

*بصى يا حبيبتى النهارده ال 85 مصرى بما فيهم الاطفال بيتكلموا فى السياسه فلازم تكون عندك رؤيه ولو مبسطه عن اللى بيحصل 
نظامنا السياسى وزى اى نظام سياسى فى الدنيا ليه عيوبه وليه مميزاته 
انا من وجهة نظرى ان مميزات رئيسنا الحالى هو خلوه من عيوب الانظمه المطروحه حاليا 
بمعنى ان الرئيس مختلف فى نظام حكمه عن الاخوان المسلمين وهو ليس بضعيف كباقى الاحزاب المعروفه فهو اقوى من ايمن نور وقريب من البلد وظروفها عن البرادعى المستورد والمختوم بختم اجنبى مريب
جم مجموعة شباب 25 يناير بدعوتهم اللى بدأوها على الفيس بووك واعتقد انهم هما نفسهم مكانوش عارفين ان الامور هتوصل لكده يعنى زى بالظبط اللى حضر العفريت ومعرفش يصرفه 
الامور كانت ماشيه تمام واتفاجئوا زى ما اتقاجئنا كلنا ان طلباتهم مش مستحيله وبتتحقق جم بقى سارقى الاحلام كل اللى كانوا مع العفريت فى القمم نطوا على السطح علشان ينوبهم من التورته حته .. فرصه وبيحاولوا ينتهزوها لانهم حسوا ان النظام بيتفكك ومفيش الامن اللى كان يا اما راعبهم ومحجمهم او عاقد معاهم صفقة هدنه مشروطه 
طبعا انا لا ادعى انى اعرف كل المستخبى مثلا علاقة الاخوان بامريكا فى الوقت الحالى واذا كان فى صفقه مصلحه بتدار بينهم فى الخفاء ولا لا .. تصاريح كل الدول الاجنبيه مريبه وصادمه الى حد كبير  .. العادلى واللى عندى احساس كبييييير ان وراه بلاوى قبل وبعد اللى حصل ..الوضع داخل ميدان التحرير غامض جداااا رغم كل الكاميرات والاقلام اللى بتحاول تنقل الا ان فى شىء مش واضح ومعلومات كتيره محتاجه تأكيد  .. موقف الشرطه والجيش فى التعامل مع الحدث بيثير علامات استفهام كبييييييره .. الايقاف والمنع من السفر لشخصيات من الوزاره القديمه وبالسرعه دى  .. مفيش سياسى فى الوقت الحالى يقدر يخمن اى شىء عن الفتره الجايه بعد حكم مبارك
 فى تغيير لكن للاحسن ولا للاسواء محدش يقدر يحكم على ده دلوقتى والا كان الاختيار هيبقى اسهل واوضح 
بس اعتقد لو الوضع هدى شويه ومن دلوقتى ولغاية انتهاء فترة حكم مبارك هتكون الحياه ورديه علشان يثبت ان الفساد كان بفعل اللى تحته وعلشان كمان من مصلحة ناس كتير الشعب ميحبش و ميقبلش بحكم الاخوان 
ياررررب يكون كلامى بسيط وواضح ولو اى سؤال انا فى الخدمه يا قمررر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2011)

*لكل شيئ ثمن
والفساد الذى ساد فى مصر فى السنوات الأخيرة لم نراه على مدى التاريخ
فكان لابد من نهاية لهذا
وعلى حكماء البلد وضع الزبالة فى مكانها الصحيح
من أخوان وفلسطينيين ووهابيين
مصر مصرية
مصر للمصريين وليس لهؤلاء الرعاع
فلا تنزعجوا ..... فقريبا سيبزغ الفجر ​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بصى يا حبيبتى النهارده ال 85 مصرى بما فيهم الاطفال بيتكلموا فى السياسه فلازم تكون عندك رؤيه ولو مبسطه عن اللى بيحصل
> نظامنا السياسى وزى اى نظام سياسى فى الدنيا ليه عيوبه وليه مميزاته
> انا من وجهة نظرى ان مميزات رئيسنا الحالى هو خلوه من عيوب الانظمه المطروحه حاليا
> بمعنى ان الرئيس مختلف فى نظام حكمه عن الاخوان المسلمين وهو ليس بضعيف كباقى الاحزاب المعروفه فهو اقوى من ايمن نور وقريب من البلد وظروفها عن البرادعى المستورد والمختوم بختم اجنبى مريب
> ...



بجد بجد وده مش عشان بحبك مفيش ابسط من كده وهو ده اللي انا عايزاه وعايزه كل واحد يعبر بالشكل ده 
وانا اقصد باني ماليش في السياسة انا غلبوية جدا  بس لما شفت كل واحد براي ابتديت احس اني بركب الموجة اسمع دول ابقي معاهم اسمع دول ابقي معاهم انا راي بجد قريب قوي قوي من رايك وانا فهمت اه علي قد حالي بس فاهمة بس في كلام غريب بيطلع ويختفي من غير اي تفسير وفي كلام  تاني بيتفسر من غير ما اعرف بيتكلموا عن ايه وبجد الناس كلها ماشية ودنك منين يا جحا 
وشكرا كتير كتير لردك الاكثر من رائع


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لكل شيئ ثمن
> والفساد الذى ساد فى مصر فى السنوات الأخيرة لم نراه على مدى التاريخ
> فكان لابد من نهاية لهذا
> وعلى حكماء البلد وضع الزبالة فى مكانها الصحيح
> ...



مصر مصرية 
مصر للمصرين 
كلام لازم نعمل زووووووووم عليه


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## جيلان (4 فبراير 2011)

عندك حق الاراء كترت والاطراف كمان كترت فى الموضوع ما بين كلام عن تدخلات اجنبية او حتى الاخوان والمعارضين والمؤيدين وده الى مخلينا كلنا متلغبطين ومش عارفين هيحصل ايه
كمان مش عارفين مين صادق ومين كداب ناس تقول روحنا شوفنا كذا وناس تقول دول كدابين ومن صنع الحكومة غير الى بيحصل تحت الترابيزة
حتى تمسُكنا بمبارك مؤقت ماهه مسيره هيموت ولا فترته هتنتهى هنعيد الكرٌة دى تانى
بس بردوا ان لسة على موقفى المحايد لانهم كلهم بيتخانئو على ارض مش بتاعتهم لكن لو اخترت احسن السىء هيبقى التعديلات الى حصلت فى الحكومة الجديدة افضل من حكم اسلامى صِرف


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> بجد بجد وده مش عشان بحبك مفيش ابسط من كده وهو ده اللي انا عايزاه وعايزه كل واحد يعبر بالشكل ده
> وانا اقصد باني ماليش في السياسة انا غلبوية جدا  بس لما شفت كل واحد براي ابتديت احس اني بركب الموجة اسمع دول ابقي معاهم اسمع دول ابقي معاهم انا راي بجد قريب قوي قوي من رايك وانا فهمت اه علي قد حالي بس فاهمة بس في كلام غريب بيطلع ويختفي من غير اي تفسير وفي كلام  تاني بيتفسر من غير ما اعرف بيتكلموا عن ايه وبجد الناس كلها ماشية ودنك منين يا جحا
> وشكرا كتير كتير لردك الاكثر من رائع



*ميرررسى حبيبتى ده بس من ذوقك :Love_Letter_Send:*


----------



## Twin (4 فبراير 2011)

*لا تعليق سوي ...*
*أن هناك ومازال موجود ينظر ألينا ويعمل من أجلنا .... أنه مسيح مصر*
*هو الرب الحصن الحصين لنا وهو من بارك شعب مصر وبلد مصر *

*وربنا قادر يغير ويحرر ويخلص*

*بس بصراحة الوضع مباقش مفهوم .... أنا خلاص مبقتش أتابع أخبارك مصر بقالي 4 أيام لا تلفزيون ولا نت ... وبطلت كمان أطمن علي أخواتي حتي .... زهقت وأعصابي مبقتش تستحمل ... ولكي المسيح يا مصر*​


----------



## Scofield (5 فبراير 2011)

*
بناء على رغبة الجماهير و الحجة صاحبة الموضوع اقول رأى بصراحة
اولا نقول المساوئ و المكاسب للثورة و المظاهرة
المكاسب :
1-القبض على رؤوس الفساد و محاكمتهم مثل احمد عز و حبيب العادلى
2-تدمير الحياة الامنية و التهديد المتواصل من الامن للشعب و الحرية
3-ارجاع شعار الشرطة فى خدمة الشعب
4-تحقيق المطالب ومنها الحياة العادلة و التعديلات الدستورية لتداول السلطة و العدالة الاجتماعية و العدالة فى توزيع الدخل
5-وجود مهية شهرية للعاطلين و هذه سابقة جديدة لم تحدث فى مصر ابدا
6-رفض الاحزاب و حركات الاخوان و اعلاء صوت الشباب المطالب بالحرية و العدل دون تدخل او الانحياز لاى حزب
7-اسقاط اوجه الظلم و الديكتاتورية و السلطوية و تدمير حزب اللصوص الحزب الوطنى الغير ديمقراطى
8-التغيرات فى الحكومة و الوزراء و الاستماع لمطالب الشعب و المتظاهرين 
9-الغاء فكرة التوريث و احتلال كرسى الرئاسة
المساوئ وهى غير مفتعلة من المتظاهرين
و لكن من خلايا اندست وسطهم و مستغلين للاوضاع من بلطجية و اخوان و غيرهم
1-اختفاء الامن المفاجئ الذى ادى الى الاوضاع التى وصلت الى هروب السجناء و انتشار البلطجية و الارهاب
2-تعطل المصالح و المؤسسات و الاشغال و خاصة من يعملون باليومية
3-حبس الشعب فى البيوت و حظر التجوال
4-سهر الاكثرية تحرس البيوت و المحلات و المصالح طول الليل و النهار
5-وجود اغلب القوات المسلحة فى البلد و قلتهم فى الحدود 
6-تدخل الافراد المندسة والتى تريد الصعود و انتهاز الفرص على اكتاف الشباب
7-ظهور قنوات معارضة و كاذبة منها التلفزيون المصرى و قناة الجزيرة و المحور
8-تدخل شعوب اخرى فى مصالح و شئون مصر الداخلية مثل ايران
9-الخسارة الشديدة التى تحدث كل يوم و كل ساعة فى الاقتصاد
10-غلاء المنتجات و السلع الضرورية و ندرتها الان
11-المبالغ الطائلة التى ستحتاجها مصر لترميم و اعادة ما تم تدميره من قبل البلطجية
12-احراق اماكن اثرية و اماكن حكومية مثل الاقسام و غيره و دار القضاء و المصالح الحكومية
13-الضحايا الذين تم سرقتهم او قتلهم او اصابتهم او اعتقالهم بسبب المظاهرات
و الكثير من المساوئ
بالنسبة للحكومة
فهى تستخف بعقلية الشعب حتى الان ب
1-تاجير بلطجية و دسهم وسط المتظاهرين ليضربوهم
2-استعمال الكذب فى حالات كثيرة مثل تاجير بعض الاشخاص للظهور فى التلفاز و اتهام المتظاهرين بالخيانة و انهم عملاء
3-استعمال مبدأ القمع و الاغلاق على الشعب من قطع انترنت و موبايلات و الكثير
4-استعمال الارهاب و ايهام الشعب ان لولا هم لكانت مصر الان محتلة او مفلسة و الحقيقة ان هذا النظام اوصل مصر فى خلال 30 عام الى اوضاع اكثر سوء من البلاد المحتلة بل جعل الفقر يزيد و البطالة و مستوى التعليم يهبط دون اى تعديل او تصحيح
5-عدم التحرك بجدية الا بعد المظاهرات و عدم معاقبة الجناة الا بعد الثورة
6-عدم التحرك السريع للنظر فى مطالب الشعب و المتظاهرين و الابطاء فى الاستجابة فكان من الاولى ان يتحرك الرئيس و الحكومة من اول يوم خاصة و ان الثورة اعلنت قبل قيامها باسبوع انها ستبدا يوم 25 و لم تعطها الحكومة اى اهمية
و غيرها من العيوب الكثيرة جدا جدا
وفى النهاية احى الشباب المتظاهر و اقول لهم مصر لن تنسى لكم هذا يا ابطال الفيس بوك و الانترنت
*


----------



## Scofield (5 فبراير 2011)

اعذررونى انى لم اذكر اشياء كثيرة فعقلى و تفكيرى مشتت الان


----------



## الفارس الامين (5 فبراير 2011)

ملك السلام يعطينا سلامه يقرب لنا سلامه ويغفر لنا خطايانا 
ميرسى لحضرتك كتير


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 فبراير 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*هو المسيح بينتقم  منهم  علشان الشهداء  *_
> 
> _*انت عالم  يارب  وعارف احنا عايزين ايه *_
> 
> ...




*سلام الرب يسوع لك يا غالي

حابه بس اسئلك سؤال

هو المسيح هينتقم من شعب مصر كله عشان الشهداء

مش هيموت ناس بذنب ناس لاننا في عصر نعمه و محبه مش العهد القديم


و لكن الرب فعلا انتقم للشهداء بانه كشف السفاح الاكبر حبيب العادلي

سلام المسيح....​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 فبراير 2011)

Scofield قال:


> *
> بناء على رغبة الجماهير و الحجة صاحبة الموضوع اقول رأى بصراحة
> اولا نقول المساوئ و المكاسب للثورة و المظاهرة
> المكاسب :
> ...



مع احترامي لكلام سيادتك  ولوعايز القاب يبقي مقدسة مش حجة 
انا مش بتكلم في مزايا ومساؤ انا بتكلم في امر واقع مع العلم بما ان حضرتك قلت علي مزايا يبقي الحكومة خدت خطوة ايجايبة في تنفيذ بعص المطالب التي تراها حضرتك مزايا وحضرتك نسبت البلطجية للحكومة لو للحكومة بجد يبقي الحكومة المقالة وليس الحالية والرئيس غير مسئؤول عن افعال الحكومة السابفة ومش دفاع حضرتك قلت المتظاهرين مش مسئولين عن الخراب والتدمير يعني زي ما في كلام بيتقال في كلام عكسة بيتقال وكل من اصحاب وجهات النظر علي حق والمتظاهرين اللي في التحرير اللذين لهم ك التحية والتقدير علي ما فعلوة من اجل الوطن ومصر مش في بينهم عناصر مخربة مستخبية بينهم الاخوان وحزب الله والقاعدة اللي معرفش هما مالهم ومال مصر ما قب ما يحلوا مشاكل برة يشوفوا مشاكل بلادهم وفي امثال شعبية كتير مش عايزة اقولها ايه المشكلة لو ادوا مهلة مش كبيرة يومين ويفكوا الاعتصام عشان يتشاف بقي مين الحلو ومين والوحش والله ميدان التحرير محدش هينقله هيفضل مكانة . وبالنسبة لوجود القوات المسلحة ده نتيجة لحالة الفوضة التي ادت اليها المظاهرات عن طريق ( فئات مندسة ) علي حد تعبير الحكومة والمتظاهرين .وسيبك من كل ده في شرع مين تعطيل الحال ووققف البلد وترويع الناس في بيوتهم هو التغيير ان كل واحد فينا ينام وفي ايده سلاح ولا ينام وعلي اي صوت يقوم يتنفض لو اي حد شايف ان اللي بقوله غلط يبقي سوري هو مش بيشوف المسالة صح ولو بالحسابات لو المتظاهرين 2 مليون ونقول بلطجية علي اخوان علي برادعي علي نور 2 مليون كمان يبقي فاضل من الشعب المصر 81 مليون مواطن بسيط لا ذنب له ما ناله من تلك الحركة سوي الخسائر معنوية وجسدية وماليه ونفسية ولو فضلت اتكلم مش هبطل للصبح والله العظيم انا كل اللي همنني الناس اللي زي ابويا اللي كل يوم بشوف في عينة نظرة خوف من بكرة يجي وهو معوش فلوس ياكلنا او يشربنا لما بشوفه بيضحك من وراء قلبة عشان احنا منحسش انه شايل الهم لما ياكل مرة في اليوم عشان يوفرلنا اكله احنا ناكلها مع العلم اننا من ذوات الحال الميسور وربنا ساترها ما بالك بحال الفقراء وما اكثرهم في مصر لو واحد مش لاقي ياكل في اليومين دول وجاله واحد قاله اضرب دول وانا اديك 100 جنية من حقة انه يضربهم عشان يلاقي ياكل لو بلطجي يبقي انا اديته الفرصه انه يلاقي اللي يقوله اعمل كده والله حراااااااااااااااااام اللي بيحصل ده رايحين بينا علي فين بعد كده


----------



## Scofield (5 فبراير 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> مع احترامي لكلام سيادتك  ولوعايز القاب يبقي مقدسة مش حجة
> 
> انا مش بقولها لقب انا بهزر مع الكل كده بقول للولد حج و للبنت او الست حجة و الاتنين بيسمونى الشيخ سكوفيلد او الحج سكوفيلد
> 
> ...


وهو من امتى فيه امن فى مصر و خاصة للمسيحين؟ ولا حضرتك نسيتى خطف البنات كل يوم و الاغتصاب و السرقة و القتل و تخريب اموال الاقباط و الظلم الواقع عليهم و تفجير الكنائس و غيره هو ده الامن اللى عاوزاه؟
بالاضافة الى ان مثل هذا الموقف غير رجال كثيرين و جعلهم شجعان بدلا من الخوف و جعل اتكالهم على الله و ليس على امن و خلافه و اظهر المعدن الحقيقي للرجال و النساء الشجعان و اثبت للعالم كله ان مصر لازالت شجاعة و قادرة على حماية نفسها دون الاحتياج للامن او غيره
طبعا هذا غير ان الكثير رجع الى كلمة الله و كانت فرصة لتغير نفسه و الرجوع الى دينه


----------



## الاسد المرقصي (5 فبراير 2011)

*واضح انك مكنتيش بتفرجي غير علي القناه الاولي 
وبكده حيرتك هتكون بسيطه 

انما انا دماغي اتبسطرت ( يعني سخن وبارد )
القنوات المصريه 

بتايد الريس وبتقول في مؤامره 
والنقيض بتاعها البي بي سي
ان النظام فاسد ولازم يرحل حالا

الواحد مش عارف يصدق مين 
بس اللي انا عارفه ان اللي جاي جديد 
هيدينا اول سنه من حكمه بس 
وبعدين هيبص لمصلحته الشخصيه​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 فبراير 2011)

Scofield قال:


> وهو من امتى فيه امن فى مصر و خاصة للمسيحين؟ ولا حضرتك نسيتى خطف البنات كل يوم و الاغتصاب و السرقة و القتل و تخريب اموال الاقباط و الظلم الواقع عليهم و تفجير الكنائس و غيره هو ده الامن اللى عاوزاه؟
> بالاضافة الى ان مثل هذا الموقف غير رجال كثيرين و جعلهم شجعان بدلا من الخوف و جعل اتكالهم على الله و ليس على امن و خلافه و اظهر المعدن الحقيقي للرجال و النساء الشجعان و اثبت للعالم كله ان مصر لازالت شجاعة و قادرة على حماية نفسها دون الاحتياج للامن او غيره
> طبعا هذا غير ان الكثير رجع الى كلمة الله و كانت فرصة لتغير نفسه و الرجوع الى دينه


ميدئيا انا مش معترضة علي كلامك وموافقه عليه جدا جدا وبلاش ندخل الموضوع مسيحين ومسلمين واللي كان بيحصل في دلوقتي عشان لو كده يبقي نلحق نعمل مظاهرة عشان المادة 2 من الدستور ونخليها مدنية مش اسلامية وبالنسبة لموضوع الشجاعة والخوف معتقدش ان القوة في الصوت العالي المستمر وحضرتك بتقول الناس لو مشيت هترجع ريما لعادتها القديمة وانا بقولك ان اللي خرج مرة ممكن يخرج الف مرة والشجاعة مبتختفيش يعني اللي قلب ميت وخرج المرة ديه هيفضل قلبه ميت وبرضه هيخرج تاني وميدان التحرير موجود في مكانه مش هيتنقل


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 فبراير 2011)

الاسد المرقصي قال:


> *واضح انك مكنتيش بتفرجي غير علي القناه الاولي
> وبكده حيرتك هتكون بسيطه
> 
> انما انا دماغي اتبسطرت ( يعني سخن وبارد )
> ...


وهو لو كنت بتفرج علي الاولي بس كنت هقول دماغي لفت ومش فاهمة حاجة وبعدين حضرتك مقولتش غير اللي انا قلته بشكل مختصر انا كنت متابعه الجزيرة ومع اختلاف الراي حول مصدثيتها او مؤامرتها انا مش اقتنعت بيها وبتابع العربية والحرة وكل قنوات التليفزيون اللي علي الدش ولو الرئيس اللي جاي هيدينا سنه واحده بس يبقي خلاص ضربوا الاعور علي عينة قال خربانة خربانة يبقي ندي فرصة بمارك يا صدق يا نطلع تاني والمرة ديه هنبقي عارفين انه كداب من المرة الاولي


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2011)

*ماحدث فى  مصر ادى  الى مكاسب لم يكن تحدث سوى فى الاحلام فقط
متى راينا محاكمة وزراء ومسؤلين فى مصر وتجميد اموالهم
تعديلات دستوربة كان الحديث عنها من اسبوع انها تتحقق  من المستحيلات
ولكن ماحدث من تطورات وظهور احزاب وافراد يريدون ركوب الموجة وتحقيق مصالح ومطامع شخصية
حيث انا ارى ان هولاء يمثلون سوى انفسهم وليس الشعب
اخشى ان نخسر بسببهم ما خققتة حركة الشباب يوم 25
الاعتصام الحالى فى التحرير خسارة لنا جميعا
ليس من العقل ترك مبارك السلطة فى هذا الوقت*


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 فبراير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> عندك حق الاراء كترت والاطراف كمان كترت فى الموضوع ما بين كلام عن تدخلات اجنبية او حتى الاخوان والمعارضين والمؤيدين وده الى مخلينا كلنا متلغبطين ومش عارفين هيحصل ايه
> كمان مش عارفين مين صادق ومين كداب ناس تقول روحنا شوفنا كذا وناس تقول دول كدابين ومن صنع الحكومة غير الى بيحصل تحت الترابيزة
> حتى تمسُكنا بمبارك مؤقت ماهه مسيره هيموت ولا فترته هتنتهى هنعيد الكرٌة دى تانى
> بس بردوا ان لسة على موقفى المحايد لانهم كلهم بيتخانئو على ارض مش بتاعتهم لكن لو اخترت احسن السىء هيبقى التعديلات الى حصلت فى الحكومة الجديدة افضل من حكم اسلامى صِرف





Twin قال:


> *لا تعليق سوي ...*
> *أن هناك ومازال موجود ينظر ألينا ويعمل من أجلنا .... أنه مسيح مصر*
> *هو الرب الحصن الحصين لنا وهو من بارك شعب مصر وبلد مصر *
> 
> ...





الفارس الامين قال:


> ملك السلام يعطينا سلامه يقرب لنا سلامه ويغفر لنا خطايانا
> ميرسى لحضرتك كتير





+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع لك يا غالي
> 
> حابه بس اسئلك سؤال
> 
> ...





grges monir قال:


> *ماحدث فى  مصر ادى  الى مكاسب لم يكن تحدث سوى فى الاحلام فقط
> متى راينا محاكمة وزراء ومسؤلين فى مصر وتجميد اموالهم
> تعديلات دستوربة كان الحديث عنها من اسبوع انها تتحقق  من المستحيلات
> ولكن ماحدث من تطورات وظهور احزاب وافراد يريدون ركوب الموجة وتحقيق مصالح ومطامع شخصية
> ...



أراكم بجد اضافت كتير للموضوع


----------

